# Walk through crypt/Maus music



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's a link to an ambient mix I made. You're free to check it out and give it a try. It's not quite as "soundtrack-ish" as Midnight Syndicate, but still spooky and musical.

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3229829/220c0661/Ambient.html


----------

